# Le canzoni più belle della Storia della musica Rock



## admin (23 Novembre 2012)

Led Zeppelin? Pink Floyd? Deep Purple? Beatles? Rolling Stones? Aerosmith? Acdc? Guns'n'roses?

Vai, sbizzarritevi


----------



## Miro (23 Novembre 2012)

Non sarà tra le più belle, ma quando la sento mi infoia da matti.






GTA Vice City.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Novembre 2012)

Ce ne sono state tantissime, però tra i gruppi citati, penso che i Pink Floyd nello psichedelico e nel progressive abbiano veramente fatto cose stupende. Gran parte dei loro dischi sono dei capolavori e secondo me sono accessibili a chiunque, nonostante non cacciano più roba dal 94. Led Zeppelin e Deep Purple vabbè, c'è bisogno di dire qualcosa? Semplicemente delle leggende. Riguardo le canzoni più belle della storia è impossibile dire quali sono, anche soggettivamente, già se parliamo di dischi, forse si incomincierebbe a ragionare .


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Novembre 2012)

quoto fabriman. 

ci sono album di gruppi come led zeppelin o pink floyd che vanno presi in blocco e ascoltati da cima a fondo. 
prendere canzoni singole è troppo riduttivo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Novembre 2012)

partendo dalla premessa che gli eagles non mi sono mai piaciuti come band,i miei gruppi prediletti sono sempre stati queen,depeche mode,rolling stones e u2.Ma se proprio devo scegliere quella che a me sembra la canzone piu' bella di tutti i tempi scelgo questa:


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2012)

Impossibile scegliere ma questa è, secondo me, un capolavoro:


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2012)

Un pezzo dei Queen:


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2012)

Led Zeppelin con Stairway to heaven


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2012)

I Toto, il video di Africa:


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2012)

U2


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Novembre 2012)

depeche mode


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Novembre 2012)

rolling stones


----------



## yelle (24 Novembre 2012)




----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> partendo dalla premessa che gli eagles non mi sono mai piaciuti come band,i miei gruppi prediletti soso sempre stati queen,depeche mode,rolling stones e u2.Ma se proprio devo scegliere quella che a me sembra la canzone piu' bella di tutti i tempi scelgo questa:



Concordo assolutamente. Nemmeno a me fanno impazzire gli Eagles (nella loro totalità). Ma Hotel California è un capolavoro assoluto. Ed il riff è la suoneria del mio Iphone


----------



## iceman. (24 Novembre 2012)

Solo a me piace la musica scozzese/irlandese? enya, cranberries, sinead oconnor , cocteau twins..hanno quel non so che di celtico...per me sono i/le migliori.


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2012)

Enya molto brava


----------



## Jaqen (24 Novembre 2012)

Enya tanto brava quanto cafona  mi fa impazzire.


----------



## yelle (24 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Solo a me piace la musica scozzese/irlandese? enya, cranberries, sinead oconnor , cocteau twins..hanno quel non so che di celtico...per me sono i/le migliori.


Glen Hansard, Damien Rice e soci...
Prima o poi voglio farmi un viaggetto a Dublino anche solo per i concerti per strada.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Solo a me piace la musica scozzese/irlandese? enya, cranberries, *sinead oconnor *, cocteau twins..hanno quel non so che di celtico...per me sono i/le migliori.



nothing compares to you  anche se credo l'abbia scritta prince, però la sua interpretazione è magistrale.


----------



## Cesco (24 Novembre 2012)

Punk's Not Dead


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Novembre 2012)

non citare i queen mi sembra blasfemio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Prinz (26 Novembre 2012)

Hotel California è un mezzo plagio di We used to know dei mitici Jethro Tull. Sondaggio pressoché impossibile, così su due piedi mi vengono in mente Stairway to Heaven dei Led zeppelin, Echoes dei Pink Floyd, The Musical Box, Firth of fifth e Supper's ready dei Genesis, Man- Erg dei Van der graaf Generator, Paranoid android dei Radiohead, 21st century schizoid man ed Epitaph dei King Crimson, The end dei Doors, etc. etc.

Se proprio devo scremare dico Stairway to Heaven e The Musical box


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Novembre 2012)

Derek and the Dominos - Layla

Uno dei capolavori di Clapton


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Novembre 2012)

altra grandissima canzone,dei soundgarden:


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2013)

ieri mi son rivisto apocalypse now....e devo dire che the end dei doors e' un capolavoro


----------



## yelle (8 Gennaio 2013)

Johnny Cash, sono indecisa fra Hurt e Folsom Prison Blues


----------



## DannySa (8 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## DennyJersey (11 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Gennaio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non sarà tra le più belle, ma quando la sento mi infoia da matti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si ma stiamo parlando dei grandissimi TWISTED SISTER


----------



## Brain84 (11 Gennaio 2013)

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Non mi lascia aggiungere 2 video, metto il link.. Georgia on my mind di Ray Charles


----------



## Prinz (11 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Non mi lascia aggiungere 2 video, metto il link.. Georgia on my mind di Ray Charles



Bella ballata, ma a parer mio ne ha fatte un sacco migliori coi Beatles.


----------



## DennyJersey (11 Gennaio 2013)

Visto che si parla di Beatles, una delle mie preferite in assoluto.


----------



## Tobi (12 Gennaio 2013)

Pink floyd in cima alla classifica mondiale secondo me
In ambito italiano come capolavori mi vien da dire lucio battisti

Poi a livello personale i testi che mi hanno accompagnato nell infanzia e che ascolto tutt oggi con piacere e nostalgia sono gli 883, nelle loro canzoni mi ci rivedo tantissimo. Max e Mauro repetto erano una coppia veramente fortissima, pezzali ha dato il meglio nei suoi primi 3 cd, quando cantava con quel timbro di voce potente.


----------



## francylomba (12 Gennaio 2013)

e bon jovi dove lo mettiamo!!!!


----------



## Prinz (13 Gennaio 2013)

francylomba ha scritto:


> e bon jovi dove lo mettiamo!!!!



nel cesso


----------



## DennyJersey (14 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi la giornata non vuole proprio partire.. must be the season of the witch!


----------

